
NEED Your FEADBACK - yaronch
NEED YOUR FEADBACK<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aperyin.com<p>Do you understand what is the service?
Does it make sense?
What do you think I need to do differently?
======
mtmail
Using the format in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) (see
the rules in the first sentence) has a higher chance to get feedback.

All-uppercase titles and resubmitting the same question twice don't work on
hacker news.

There is a typo on your pricing page "Subsription".

In my opinion you're trying too had to sell a consultant job like a fixed
product. I don't think the larger customers with lots of data looking for a
custom BI solution know that there won't be single price. If you offer 20%
more efficiency in their company (supply chain?) it's worth a lot more than
$400.

$399/month translates to one day of work (consultancies in that space charge
even more) and you offer unlimited support. I can't imagine that works, at
least not to the full satisfaction of the customer(s). And if the customer
needs more work from you then you've already established a low price, e.g.
it's now harder to charge $400 per day.

[https://vimeo.com/72140534](https://vimeo.com/72140534) does good talks on
setting a price (hint: always aim higher).

------
gus_massa
Using allcaps and this kind of title is a good way to get your submission
flagged here. From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

